# Some advice / guidance please



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey to everyone on here, i hope im posting this to the right place!! I had my first ICSI treatment with RFC in September 2011 however it resulted in a   - so gutted!! Anyways i sent form back to RFC to have an appointment with consultant to see what went wrong etc but still have received one!! Was seriously considering going to a private clinic but not sure where to go, any advice or any recommendations would be greatly appreciated??


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

if your looking for treatment in NI you have option of Origin, or if your willing to go aboard you have so much more scope.  Reprofit is very good cheaper and has a good response.  there is a ff thread for reprofit if you want to check it out.  Alternatively there is also clinics in Scotland and down south.  Sorry last treatment did not work out, hope you get sorted and dream for the future.


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply!! Because im completely new to this website i dont know were to find anything, could you send me a link to that thread please? Thanks you


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Journey

Welcome to the forum.

We have decided to try origin for this cycle,  i know some of the girls havent had good experiences with them.. We had our inital appt with them on tues and i couldnt fault them at all.

Good luck in your decision

Jillyhen x


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Jillyhen, 

Thanks for your reply!! We had thought about Origin & went to free consultation with nurse but were told to get full file from RFC before seeing consultant so they would have better picture, waiting on file now which takes about 40 days apparently!! I then seen a few comments on here about some people not having a good experience so that kind of scared me a bit!! I had thought about Sims in Dublin although Origin would be alot more closer!

Hopefully we will get a wee mircale one day  

x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi journey

We never got our notes from the rfc, as i said in the other thread hub had to get a another sa done as its been 2 years.I think the hiv ones are done aspart of the screening they do..

I found the nurse very nice..

Jillyhen x


----------

